# Which Lathe?



## timmy (19 Apr 2006)

Can anyone help? I have had enough of trawling through the internet trying to work out whats good and what isn't. I am in need of advice on which Lathe to buy for the Old Man who is desperate to get started in the world of woodturning. I have about £300 to spend on the machine and obviously want the best I can get. I have been looking at a 550w Draper and a 450w Sealey but have no idea if they will fall apart when first fired up. Can someone tell me if they are any good or if I should be looking somewhere else. 
Thanks for any advice thats given.
Timmy


----------



## DaveL (19 Apr 2006)

Hi Timmy,

Welcome to the forum.  

I am not a turner, but they will be along with lots of advice soon. 8)


----------



## PowerTool (19 Apr 2006)

Hi there,and welcome  

If you are after a good value starter lathe,have you looked at the Perform CCBL from Axminster ?
Just under £200,variable speed,good capacity - would leave you enough to get a decent set of HSS chisels to go with it.

Andrew


----------



## treefella83 (19 Apr 2006)

for £300 you could buy a record power cl 1 .
its a simple but very solid lathe and record power's customer service is very good.


----------



## Slim (19 Apr 2006)

PowerTool":3ohfguit said:


> If you are after a good value starter lathe,have you looked at the Perform CCBL from Axminster ?
> Just under £200,variable speed,good capacity - would leave you enough to get a decent set of HSS chisels to go with it.



The Perform actually has an offer of free HSS chisels at the monment see here


----------



## SVB (19 Apr 2006)

With £300 to spend, if you could stretch the budget a little further you could get a M900 from the Axminster White Series. A really nice lathe (I had one before upgrading to a Vicmarc). They are also including a set of turning tools at the moment - what's not to like!

http://www.axminster.co.uk/recno/10/pro ... -21283.htm

Good Luck
Simon.


----------



## Waka (20 Apr 2006)

Timmy

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Alf (20 Apr 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Timmy.

Is the budget solely for the lathe, or d'you need to cover all the multitudinous extras taking up turning seems to require? Not fancy extras either, just the basics. #-o Anyway, I'd also suggest a look at the Perform - I have a virtually identical Delta version (the Perform came out just after I'd got the Delta - cheaper. Happens to me every time... ](*,) ) Don't know the Sealey at all (got a link?) and have reservations about all Draper stuff. :? Try sticking "beginner lathe" and "starter lathe" in the search (top of the page) and you should find heaps of additional advice - not all of it contradictory. :shock: :lol: Here's a likely post by a lousy turner, f'rinstance...

Cheers, Alf


----------



## timmy (20 Apr 2006)

Quality response chaps, now on the lookout on advice given and will be expecting delivery in matter of days. Shouldnt be too long before the old man gets a splinter.
Might even take it up myself  
Cheers 
Timmy


----------



## tigerturnings (20 Apr 2006)

I don't disagree with any of the other recommendations so far, but I've had good success with secondhand machinery and feel that there can be some good bargains to be had if you look at the secondhand market. If you want to consider secondhand lathes, then here are a few suggestions: 

I don't know where you are in the country, but AdTrader often comes up with decent results. If you can find a good second hand machine you'll likely save money over the new price or/and it may include accessories (primarily chuck and chisels/gouges) that would otherwise be costly. An example today from the AdTrader: 


> Hobbies, OFFERED
> 
> wood turning lathe Record Coronet CL3 36 x 30, 36" between centres, Max. Bowl dia. 30". Reverse switch assembly with lathe chuck and 6 record turning tools. Very good cond, suitable for starter or professional, possible local delivery, £295. Reading P (tvadt-16-1364)* Tel: (07005) 916248
> Price £295.00
> ...


 
I personally got started on a second hand Arundel J4 lathe and was happy with it for smaller work. I think it was about £100 with a couple of faceplates and a couple of tools. 

Of course there's also eBay to check, and you may have some secondhand dealers in your locality who could also help (though they will often be geared towards the bigger machines at the industrial end of the scale). A final thought is check if you have a local woodturning association and if it runs a classified ads service e.g. in its newsletter or website.


----------



## timmy (20 Apr 2006)

Neil, Good spot, I did look at the Record CL3 but obviously found it too expensive new. I have phoned the advert you posted and the machine is still available  . The chaps going to post some pics later.
If there are any points to look out for when buying second hand I am all ears!
Thanks for the help =D>


----------



## tigerturnings (20 Apr 2006)

Timmy, I'll note down my thoughts but there may well be other things to check. When looking at buying any secondhand machine, I try to form a general opinion based on the amount of use the machine has had, its current condition etc, as well as any machine-specific checkpoints.

It's also worth noting that the CL series of lathes have been in production for some time now and I believe most spares one may need should be available. Indeed Stiles and Bates list belts, bearings and shafts in their current catalogue.

You can download the CL3 manual from Record's website, to familiarise yourself with the machine and also any accessories that should come with it.

Things that come to mind to check include:


Spindle bearings: be sure there is no play in the bearings and that they sound smooth when running. I think that the Record CL3 bearings require frequent lubrication - if this is the case, check it has been done.
Spindle thread: should be a common form so accessories will be easily available (on the Record it's almost certainly 3/4" by 16TPI which is common), should of course also be a "clean" thread
Spindle tapers: again these should be clean - if the male tapers on the centres show major "streaks" or dents caused by slipping in use it may be cause to doubt the smoothness of the spindle's own taper
Spindle shoulder (by this I mean the flat shoulder that's larger diameter than the threads and whose face is at 90deg to the axis): should be unblemished and flat so that chucks, faceplates, etc can register against it properly and run true
Pulleys/belt: should run reasonably quietly and smoothly, if the belt is frayed or splitting it is cheap enough to replace but barter the price down a bit.
Castings: should obviously have no cracks
Tailstock: the point of a dead centre placed in the tailstock should touch perfectly the point of another placed in the headstock. If not then they are misaligned (I'm not sure if this lathe has adjustments for the alignment or not). Also the tailstock should slide smoothly on the bed and its ram should be easy to turn and should lock firmly

One thing not to worry about is any smallish nicks in the toolrest - these can usually be filed out as part of the routine maintenance of the lathe.

One more thing I'd recommend - if new to woodturning, get a copy of Keith Rowley's "Woodturning: A Foundation Course" (New Edition) ISBN: 1-86108-114-6

Cheers


----------



## timmy (20 Apr 2006)

Thanks again Neil, the chap has sent some pics over and the machine looks sound. Advice taken, hopefully have a look in the next few days.
I will let you know how it goes


----------



## timmy (25 Apr 2006)

Thanks to all who gave advice regarding the purchase of the wood lathe. I can now say that I have purchased the lathe that Neil found second hand and it has no been re constructed in the old mans workshop.
I am putting him in touch with this site so he can ask the questions he is bound to have safe in the knowledge that he will find the answer.
Stand by for action!!


----------



## treefella83 (25 Apr 2006)

i purchase nearly all my woodturning needs from stiles and bates as i rate them highly.
delivery is fast and on time and they always seem to have everything in stock


----------

